

Dumb Things Finance People Say - DeusExMachina
http://www.businessinsider.com/29-dumb-things-finance-people-say-2013-11

======
amboar
'3\. "Earnings missed estimates." No. Earnings don't miss estimates; estimates
miss earnings. No one ever says "the weather missed estimates." They blame the
weatherman for getting it wrong. Finance is the only industry where people
blame their poor forecasting skills on reality.'

I reckon the software industry could give that last claim a run for its money.
Ignoring incompetence, sometimes there simply isn't an elegant solution that
fits time, budget, stability and technical debt constraints, yet it's somehow
not an estimate issue.

